# Commute times in your cities



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

From my house, around 45 minutes to Berkeley in the morning by car
, around 1 hr 25 min to Berkeley through Bart


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

DrJoe said:


> I don't quite get your point here. If he has the option of taking a commuter bus, and it is an hour quicker, than why does it matter how long the city bus takes?
> 
> Obviously the commuter bus is in place for a reason.


Because the commuter bus only takes him so far, and then from there he has to take a subway and a city bus to get to get him to his campus (hence pay an extra fare). Granted if it takes that long, it might just be worth it...


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

i live in brisbane, australia.

it takes me 20mins to get to the city (downtown) on an express train
30 mins on an all stations train
and it would take me an hour to get into town driving in peak hour traffic. 25mins in normal traffic.

i live 14km from the city in the middle ring of suburbs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

I live in the outskirts, so its 45 minutes from the CBD....but at certain times, it's 15 minutes...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Takes like.. 30 minutes to go 6 miles in Los Angeles


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*The traffic where I live isn't really that bad unless your on the strip. Vegas is more compact and so, you can get anywhere in town in around 35-45 minutes. 1.8 Million people live here so its really conveniant. The only bad times on the roads though are at 5 to 7 PM :crazy:*


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

takes 50min from home to uni each way. 
23min train
13min bus
the rest is 'waiting time'


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

About 40 minutes by bike or 40/45 minutes by bus to school. Pretty long compared to my schoolmates.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Aquamadoor said:


> Takes like.. 30 minutes to go 6 miles in Los Angeles


Depends on where you are. Lol, I haven't gone to LA enough to know the whole thing. But the I-5 and 405 down from the north is insane... especially at the wrong time of the day...


----------



## James Saito (Nov 6, 2002)

It used to be 15min by train but now 1hour 20min by car after I changed my job. I live near the city centre but my new company is located at the outer suburb!! I hate "business parks"!!:bash:


----------



## r2 (Jun 27, 2004)

Traffic here sucks ... but doesn't it pretty much everywhere? Mass transit isn't really an option, which is pretty much criminal for a region of about 2 million people. Luckily, the employment centers are extremely decentralized so you're never really far from one employment center or another. My commute? 5 minutes, half of which is spent at a stop light. This because I'm lucky enough to live in the same edge-city that i work in.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I spend about 1 hour commuting to Caracas, in others zones you can spend about 45 minutes by car or 30 minutes by train. *


----------



## Estopa (Jul 18, 2006)

Northern Virginia, just about anywhere 45 minutes, but sometimes 1 hour depending on traffic, just one way.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

20-30 minutes at most. If there is an accident near the Quesnel, tack on another 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

It takes me about 25 minutes to commute from home in Glendale to Sylmar north LA area. Going against traffic, that's the key.


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

It takes about 35 minutes for me to travel to Stockholms inner city (CBD) by train.
I live in the absolut outskirts.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

20 minutes: rollerblade
60 minutes: walk

when raining or below zero:

streetcar/subway: 30 minutes


----------



## MPJK (Apr 25, 2007)

It takes about 15 minutes to get to the Sydney centre from where I live by train. (The inner west). By car, roughly similar. By bike, it takes a little bit longer.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

My commute from Shrewsbury to Birmingham, UK is:

10 minutes walk
5 minutes wait
60 minutes train
15 minutes walk

Total 90 minutes, distance 50 miles/80km.

Occasionally I travel by car but it's much more expensive and it can take anything from 1 hour to 3 hours depending on traffic.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm waiting for a smart ass reply from someone who works from home


----------

